
Pentagon Rolls Out Major Cyber, AI Strategies This Summer - jonbaer
https://breakingdefense.com/2018/07/pentagon-rolls-out-major-cyber-ai-strategies-this-summer/
======
PacifyFish
Exciting to hear this kind of pragmatic rhetoric from the DoD: "Michelli
emphasized that the Defense Department needs to take a new attitude towards
risk, one that focuses on understanding and managing it, but still taking
some, rather than a bureaucratic effort to eliminate risk all together."

Also, scary.

